# Bullet manufacturer abbreviations



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just curious and I'm sure I'm going to feel pretty stupid when somebody tells me but I was looking at some reloading charts for my daughters .308 and under the 125gr bullet weight one of the abbreviations was 125gr SFIRE My question is what is SFIRE?? Who is the manufacturer I know that SIE is Sierra and BAR is Barnes, SPR is Speer, NOS is Nosler, HDY is Hornady but no clue who or what SFIRE is.

A little help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.imrpowder.com/PDF/lead-free-data.pdf

SFIRE = Sinterfire. They are Frag bullets (used by sky marshals on planes).

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well that would explain why I had no clue. I'm guessing its not a good round for a hunting rifle lol.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

These bullets are also used in law enforcement so they will not shoot though walls, etc, and kill some poor bastage four rooms down the hall.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some others that guys are starting to use in their 5.7x28s

http://www.eliteammunition.net/catalog/ ... 830855.htm


----------

